# Off Topic link: Musle & Motion animations



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I stumbled on this software yesterday. I don't make any money from that. Just very impressed to say the least. Thing is - the animations will make you see and remember how the muscles work just like that. No trying to memorize still images and imagine how it all moves.

I can't think of a better present for Christmas, but my wife said we need to actually open presents and take turns screaming with excitement so...

See if you are impressed as me from the demos of the animatons. You can also look at some videos of the software on YouTube.

http://www.muscleandmotion.com

http://www.youtube.com/user/MuscleandMotion/videos?view=0


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Those are pretty cool animations. The strength training videos from the same company made me think about the physics of basic machines and the relationship to the way the muscular structure works. We are living machines.


----------

